# Loose trim (flashing?)



## AlwaysHasQuestions (4 mo ago)

Good afternoon,

couple months ago I noticed this trim on the side of my house was loose. I re-smacked it down but it was loose feeling. I check on it frequently and have noticed that it came up again probably due to the wind (northwest, all 4 seasons).
My question is can I secure it with just a longer nail? Can I put another nail down next to it and put sealant on the head?

sorry if this is a foolish ask, I have no idea how roofs work. Any specific nail I should buy? Starter hole thru the trim? Worried about water getting thru. 

thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

A roofing nail next to the original and a dab of sealant on it and the hole from the old will be fine. 1 and 1/2in will be long enough.


----------



## AlwaysHasQuestions (4 mo ago)

Thank you, sorry if it’s dumb question. Should I put the nail next to it length wise or width wise? Thanks again


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Closer to where the pieces are lapped, at the same height as the others


----------

